# Meeeeeeeeet



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Anyone keen? Ideas?


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

Could be keen depends on where such a thing were to be held. Think most of the DW members from the north east are scattered across the region.


----------



## N2eav (Sep 30, 2011)

I would be keen to meet to depending we're and what date if I am home from offshore


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Depending where and when, aye, I'm up for that


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeah I'd be up for a meet :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Alan was going to post up at weekend for meet to get the bm machine polished so if you want you are all welcome up in the Broch good bacon baps Cotter may be able to comment on that LOL


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Aye! Derek's wife's baps are great. Erm, Derek has tasty baps. Erm, Derek provides a lovely line in bacon rolls, is that worded better? :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

:lol: cotter you dirty boy


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

cotter said:


> Aye! Derek's wife's baps are great. Erm, Derek has tasty baps. Erm, Derek provides a lovely line in bacon rolls, is that worded better? :lol:


I think that covers it well I forgot they are more up market in Aberdeen with their Bacon Rolls LOL


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> I think that covers it well I forgot they are more up market in Aberdeen with their Bacon Rolls LOL


Just dont get us started on sausage rolls because thats just a can of worms

You planning on doing that this weekend Derek?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Will_G said:


> Just dont get us started on sausage rolls because thats just a can of worms
> 
> You planning on doing that this weekend Derek?


Hi Will not this weekend but soon as it is getting small paint job done this week and I will give you a shout when plan to do it, it's Alan's thread so I will wait to hear from Alan thanks Derek


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Might be interested depending on date/venue.


----------



## afcbob (May 20, 2012)

Yeah am up for a meet never been to one with detailing before.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

afcbob said:


> Yeah am up for a meet never been to one with detailing before.


Suits me, you can drive lol. :lol:

Will gi u a shout soon pal, planning heading to see Autosmart in next couple of weeks


----------



## afcbob (May 20, 2012)

My not have the Audi s3 much longer looking to swap it for a van.

But yeah thats fine



cotter said:


> Suits me, you can drive lol. :lol:
> 
> Will gi u a shout soon pal, planning heading to see Autosmart in next couple of weeks


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Meet at Derek's sounds good.

All yours Derek


----------



## _Jaf (May 8, 2012)

I'm keen


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks Alan i will post up tonight if get a chance a few dates for NE Scotland meet and some idea's for it Sunday may be best due to family commitments and also some work on Sat morning, then i can get the BM machine Polished


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Posted up a few dates guys in Aug see what we can set up all welcome, especially those good at machine pollishing


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

depending on when and where im up for a meet


----------



## MINI William (Apr 3, 2009)

I would be interested in a meet depending on where and when


----------

